# octopus as pets



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

Good pets or not?
Also wheres some good care sheets for them & what species is best ?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I didnt even know you can keep them lol


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I used to keep a marine invert set up but never got around to getting an octopus mainly because the water quality really had to be in tip top condition. Alot of people kept them in small perspex escape proof boxes with small holes in to allow water movement inside their tanks which i think would just look unsightly. I would be affraid that it would ink in the plastic bag when transporting it home and die. Probably very interesting and certainly an inteligent animal to keep if you can spare the money and time on meeting its needs.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they are escape artists and don't live that long. a cuttle fish would be cool!


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep their dead cute, i caught one in a rock pool and it died in the bucket whilst just looking at it for the same reason above ,,,it inked


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

What size tank would they need any way?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you can get them but they need pristine water. tank size is dependent on the species. they can squeeze through most any gap.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

HABU said:


> they are escape artists and don't live that long. a cuttle fish would be cool!


 
Yeah, our local petstore had one escape recently. and they can fairly get about!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Octopus for sale/trade in chicago area - TONMO.com Forums


----------



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

yeye dey are prety good at escaping, there was on at an aquatic zoo thing and at nyt it climbed the side of the tank and went into 1 filled with fish and ate them , and cralwed back to its tank


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Water quality and stability are important so i would suggest at the minimum a 30 gallon tank. Remember they are great escape artists and thats why they are kept in small escape proof boxes inside the setup. They also eat a fair ammount so this just adds to pollution especially in a small tank.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

IMO they are too hard to keep for any length of time, plus I think they are far too intelligent to be keeping in a fish tank. They are escape artists of the highest degree and securing a tank to make it safe from escape routes would be enough of a challenge. I don't think they have terribly long lifespans either, around 2 years max. 
If you had the time and space and money to provide them with enough things to keep their minds active and to prevent escape and would be prepared for it to not live very long, then I guess you could give it a go. 


Anna


----------



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

ye ill try n find someone who has some and get some firts hand expiernce of them if i can


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey, Check this out, from practical fishkeeping:

Octopus antics | Practical Fishkeeping magazine

This man kept one. Didn't live ages I dont think, but it looked super-cool!


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

MPF said:


> yeye dey are prety good at escaping, there was on at an aquatic zoo thing and at nyt it climbed the side of the tank and went into 1 filled with fish and ate them , and cralwed back to its tank


 
yeah i've heard that 1 before if i remember rightly they got it on camera doing it as well,

We had 1 in the shop near me a few years ago aint got a clue which species it was but it escaped an they never found it


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i used to catch them in okinawa. i have a pic somewhere.


----------



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

to eat em?


----------

